# Fencing-welded or woven?



## hippygirl

We had our first garden in AGES this year. When it came time to fence it, money was VERY tight and we had to get something up RIGHT THEN, so we used that nylon deer netting and t-posts we already had as a temp fence. It "did" keep the critters out, so, we decided to wait until this fall/winter to put up a permanent fence.

We've used poultry fence many times, but because it's so hard to stretch properly (either that or we're not holding our mouths right or something...LOL), we really don't want to use it around the garden (which will be enlarged to about 80x80' for next year). So...we're looking at using either welded wire (2x4 mesh) or woven wire (mesh closer together at the bottom of the fence than at the top).

The welded wire is cheaper than the woven (with the mesh I described above), so that's definitely a plus, *but if the woven is easier to stretch*, I'd gladly pay the difference.

So, for those of you who might have some experience with both types, which is easier to stretch? Also, would we need to install brace posts along an 80' run or are they used primarily on very long runs?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I think you can stretch woven a little tighter, but either would work.

I wouldnt worry about braces in the line, since you're keeping animals out rather than in.

That's assuming you do a GOOD job of bracing the corners., or use corner posts large enough that they don't need extra bracing.

Clamp the end between a couple of boards, or weave a piece of pipe through it and attach rope or chain to the ends to pull it straight and tight

I like to pull a string or single wire from one corner to the other to keep the top of the fence straight, and tack it up in a few places before stretching, leavng the staples loose enough so the fence can still move


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, Hippygirl, it seems to me the fence you use and the manner in which you install it would depend on the "critters" you're attempting to keep out.

We raise goats and, if the fencing isn't done well, they will step on it, weight it down, then walk right over it. Wild critters like deer will "jump" over most fencing. Racoons, squirrels, possums, and other will simply crawl through.

"Welded" wire will break apart. "Woven" wire will slide, which makes the hole larger. Chicken wire does not stretch well unless you're taking it from post to post no farther than 4 ft apart.

I can tell you what we did "permanently" to stop animals (domesticated as well as wild) from entering our garden area and maybe that will help some. We used "woven" Red Barron fencing (4' tall placed 6" off the ground) with "treated" posts no farther than 10 ft apart either embedded in cement or rocked well for stability. Then we added "welded" wire (4' tall placed 6" from the top of the woven wire) making the fence around the garden a good 9 feet high. This has stopped the deer! Then we put up whole corn feeders for the squirrels and racoons and planted mulberry trees for the birds. [The only thing we have not protected for are rabbits; but next year, with raised beds, we will take care of that.] Then all that is left to deal with is bugs and disease and there are all sorts of companion plantings that deal with those.


----------



## bbbuddy

We had to fence an area about 100x160 for our garden, and couldn't afford much. We used that 30 inch tall "rabbit wire" which has 1x2 inch holes near the bottom. Very flimsy and poorly welded. 

We made GOOD corners, and put in t-posts every 8 feet, then stretched the fence well with our tractor, keeping it tight until attached to the posts. Above that is barbed wire to keep the dogs from jumping in.

This has actually stayed nice for several years now. Keeping rabbits and the dogs out was all I needed, the dogs keep deer away, the goats are in their own pens.


----------



## fishhead

I think you'll be happier with the woven wire since it will stretch better and can be restretched in place later if needed with a special hand tool. The welded wire has a tendency to break at the welds and there isn't anything practical that you can do to repair it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Fishhead is certainly correct about the problems repairing welded wire. I have done it and it works; but it does not look good. (I took some 3-stranded wire and wove it around the loosened welds.)

Bbbuddy, I had been considering "rabbit" wire to keep those little pests away from some of my plants. I thought they were strong but have not actually looked at any. I sure don't want anything flimsy.  Guess I better look for something else.


----------



## jwal10

If this is permanent I would use chain link. Put the pipe bars on the top from post to post and the heavy wire interwoven at the bottom. 8' tall with pipe framed gates Forever fence....James


----------



## norcalfarm

It is nearly impossible to get welded wire to stretch. I would definitely go with woven wire.


----------



## francismilker

I've strected welded wire with pretty good results by bolting two 2x4's together (one on one side and one on the other side) from top to bottom of it and then connecting to it with a come-a-long hand winch. I've not had any problems with it. From what I understand, if you want to stretch welded wire you get the best results when you do it on a day that's at or near your average annual temperature. That way you don't see as much expanding and contracting of the wire from ambient temperature and see it sag so much later on.


----------



## Homesteader73

I've had similar experiences with fencing to keep pests out. I have stretched both welded wire and woven. I think the woven stretches a little nicer. However, I found a solution I like a little better. I use the Insulated plastic posts with the metal spikes on them (http://www.ruralking.com/post-poly-electic-step-in-white.html) and strung galvanized poultry netting to it. I then connected a my poultry netting to my electric fencer. It worked like a charm! granted it doesn't keep out the deer. Note( I have small children and so keep it turned off during the daylight hours)


----------



## mitchell3006

Save up and buy 2x4 woven wire. It stretches much better and 4' wire will keep out most garden pest. If deer become a problem then you can striing a run of hot wire on top. The 2x4 will keep out rabbits. Normal field fence like you described won't. We finally fenced not only the garden but the entire front yard in it. This keeps the rabbits away from the fruit trees.

Mark


----------



## rzrubek

To keep deer out we shaved 1/2 inch thick slices off of Irish spring bar soap and embedded them every four foot or so around the perimeter of our nylon mesh fence. The deer had been getting in, after the soap, no more deer.


----------

